# Kingsnake Hybrids



## shinyshields (Nov 14, 2008)

I know some of you highly disapprove of hybridisations but I'm just curious to how this would work.

If you cross a California Kingsnake with an Albino Greybanded Kingsnake what would you get. A mixed clutch of both or a hybridisation which are all 100% Het Albino?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

shinyshields said:


> I know some of you highly disapprove of hybridisations but I'm just curious to how this would work.
> 
> If you cross a California Kingsnake with an Albino Greybanded Kingsnake what would you get. A mixed clutch of both or *a hybridisation which are all 100% Het Albino*?


That one I think.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

shinyshields said:


> I know some of you highly disapprove of hybridisations but I'm just curious to how this would work.
> 
> If you cross a California Kingsnake with an Albino Greybanded Kingsnake what would you get. A mixed clutch of both or a hybridisation which are all 100% Het Albino?


 They would be a 3 way hybrid, Cali king x ruthens king X greybanded king, all het albino.They would be very mixed and unusual looking. if you are thinking of doing this be very careful, Cali kings love snakes for breakfast, dinner , and supper. 
Pete


----------



## shinyshields (Nov 14, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> They would be a 3 way hybrid, Cali king x ruthens king X greybanded king, all het albino


Pete, how come they would be 3 way hybrids?


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

shinyshields said:


> Pete, how come they would be 3 way hybrids?


All albino greybands in the UK and infact hybrid, an albino ruthens king mated to a greybanded king, then those young mated back to produce an albino greybanded king hybrid. There is only one true albino greyband in captivity, he's in the USA, there is a short story on my links page if your interested.
Pete


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Pete Q said:


> There is only one true albino greyband in captivity, he's in the USA, there is a short story on my links page if your interested.
> Pete


How would you know this is a albino grey banded pure blood ?.Coz any one could just as easy get a Albino grey banded x ruthens with a high percent of grey baned blood from captive stock.And come up with a story about how they found it at the side of the road if you live in USA.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

This is true, the only thing he could do was to bring this to the leading breeders of greybands in the US and get their opinion. They have done scale counts and all agree to it being 100% greyband.Not only that but he is highly regarded by other breeders. He has also bred this snake to an alterna phase from the same location and produced alterna hets, that would be an unlikely result if it was a hybrid.
He maybe able to do some kind of blood test in the future, likely to be the only way to prove it for sure.


----------

